# افضل طريقة لفحص العقل والمحرك



## saad_srs (21 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اليكم ايها الاخوة طريقة بسيطة لفحص العقل او المحرك خارج الشاحنة .....نبدأ بمجموعة محركات بيركنز 
Ecm perkins1300 والمعروف ايضا باسم انترناش 
واليكم اولا صورة العقل وفيشه العقل وطريقة الربط 
لااعرف لماذا لاتظهر الصور!!!! لذلك ارفق اليكم الملف التالي


----------



## saad_srs (21 أبريل 2014)

اليكم صورة العقل في هذا الملف


----------



## saad_srs (21 أبريل 2014)

طبعا اذا لم يكن هنالك خلل في المحرك او العقل سيعمل محرك الالية بسرعة دوران قليلة حوالي 350 rpm 
واذا كان المحرك والعقل لمولدة فستكون سرعة الدوران rpm1500


----------



## saad_srs (21 أبريل 2014)

ملاحظة مهمة:- 
بالنسبة لل ecm الخاص بالالية يتم توصيل الاقطاب التي ذكرناها سابقا على بطارية واحدة اي 12 فولت مهما كانت الالية تحتوي على عدد بطاريات 
اما بالنسبة لل ecm الخاص بالمولد فيربط على 24 فولت 
وبنفس طريقة الربط وهي 22,24,32,37 هذه الاقطاب الموجبة ام السالبة فهية 
1,2,23,42 
وانا حاظر لاي استفسار


----------



## فقيه العرب (21 أبريل 2014)

saad_srs قال:


> اليكم صورة العقل في هذا الملف


واين الصوووووووووووووووووور؟


----------



## saad_srs (21 أبريل 2014)

فقيه العرب قال:


> واين الصوووووووووووووووووور؟


​من فتحت الملف الم تشاهد الصووووووووورة!!!!!!!!


----------



## saad_srs (21 أبريل 2014)

كذلك اخواني الاعزاء يمكن فصل جميع توصيلات الحساسات من المحرك (اذا لم يتوفر لديك جهاز فحص) 
والابقاء على حساس الكام شفت وفيشة ال ipr الموجود في المضخة وكذلك قيشة الانجكترات


----------



## 000403 (15 أغسطس 2014)

نفع الله بك وبارك الله فيك على المعلومة المفيدة




قيــل لنافع رحمــه اللـه: " مـا كان ابن عمر يصنــع في منزلـه " ؟ . قـال الوضـــوء لكل صـلاة والمصحـف فيما بينـهما" 


مقطع من الاحزاب للدوكالي

http://www.islamup.com/download.php?id=46294[/CENTER]


----------



## saad_srs (22 أغسطس 2014)

000403 قال:


> نفع الله بك وبارك الله فيك على المعلومة المفيدة
> 
> 
> 
> ...



اسعدني مرورك اخي الكريم


----------



## omeriraq (1 مارس 2017)

*موضوع مفيد*

بارك الله فيك اخي مشكور


----------



## saad_srs (5 مارس 2017)

omeriraq قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي مشكور



اسعدني
مرورك اخي الكريم


----------



## eng.most (12 أبريل 2017)

شكرا


----------



## saad_srs (13 يونيو 2017)

eng.most قال:


> شكرا



اهلا وسهلا بك اخي العزيز


----------



## Eng-Maher (20 أكتوبر 2017)

بسم الله ماشاء الله موضوع جيد وهام


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (21 أغسطس 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## فقيه العرب (13 أبريل 2020)

بوركت


----------



## saad_srs (4 يونيو 2020)

Eng-Maher قال:


> بسم الله ماشاء الله موضوع جيد وهام


الله يبارك فيك استاذ


----------



## saad_srs (4 يونيو 2020)

بشير خالد العزاوي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


الله يحفظك اخي العزيز


----------



## saad_srs (4 يونيو 2020)

ربي يحفظك


----------



## saad_srs (4 يونيو 2020)

فقيه العرب قال:


> بوركت


الله يبارك بيك اخي العزيز


----------

